
Codecha: CAPTCHA for coders - _piyush
http://codecha.org
======
krapp
It's an interesting idea. Unfortunately, it suffers from one flaw:
[http://imgur.com/Hc5agow](http://imgur.com/Hc5agow)

~~~
_piyush
Yeah, they should have a time limit for the submitted code. Ironically, they
are famous for www.spoj.com, a competitive programming website, where one of
the measures of incorrect program is "time limit exceeded"

------
voltagex_
I'm also seeing a Polish version of the Facebook like button for some reason.

~~~
_piyush
It is created by Sphere Research Labs, which is Poland based. They're mainly
known for spoj.com, website for competitive programming.

------
voltagex_
Needs some info when runtime errors happen.

~~~
krapp
That would probably make it easier to solve with automation (though it might
already be easy enough, I don't know.)

